# New Member With First Go at Scratch Building a Spaceship



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey everybody! This is my first post on this forum. I am enjoying everyone's images and excellent conversation. I thought I would do my first introduction by sharing my first foray into scratch building. This is an n-scale spaceship. My plan is to try doing some green screen work with it for video, which will also be a first for me  I started this back in January and have been dabbling here and there with it. The initial thought is that it is a research vessel with only a few armaments to help protect it if needed. 



































I have included an N-scale couple to show for size comparison








This will become the bridge top section


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

More images...





















































Engine section in place with LEDS in place as well. These LEDS were from the local Amazon returns store. They are license plate lights from a Dodge pickup truck. 


















I found some translucent plastic in my shed that I sanded and back surface painted to give this color. My hope is that it will play well with my compositing software for good effect!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Still more...








The pill bottle is just for holding my N-scale figures  



























Large laser weapon from a Gundam model from the same Amazon store.









The front of the ship shows a few changes compared to some of the first images.


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

This was also my first attempt at vacuum forming. I wanted to make similar "lift engines" for the underside of the ship.









First image of underside. I utilized a heavy duty tripod mount for the ship. Wiring is visible for the LEDS. 









Underside starting to take shape. 









Latest image of underside. Next to the mount, you can see a small jut out that houses the plug for the power to go to the LEDS lights.


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I still have a good deal of detailing to do on the model. I am planning on a dark gray paint scheme with custom decals. I've even thought about a proper scale shuttle to have sitting next to the shuttle bay entrance. I'll definitely post images as I'm going though! Thanks for a great site!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad to have you aboard @Russ31073 

Your build is fantastic and I cant what to see more progress images.


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Thank you @Milton Fox Racing 
I will definitely try and keep the pictures rolling as I'm going along!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Fantastic first attempt! I love the look of this.


----------



## nivek626 (Mar 6, 2017)

Work of art !! looks fun to build


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

krlee said:


> Fantastic first attempt! I love the look of this.


Thank you!! I am learning a lot and enjoying the time I am putting into it!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

nivek626 said:


> Work of art !! looks fun to build


Thank you! It is fun for sure. I can't wait to start painting it!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Can't wait to see the final form. It's taking shape nicely


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Can't wait to see the final form. It's taking shape nicely


Thank you so much Perfesser!!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Quite the beast you are creating here! So when it's all painted, decaled, and lit up you'll be jumping around yelling "It's alive! It's ALIVE!!!"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trekkriffic said:


> Wow! Quite the beast you are creating here! So when it's all painted, decaled, and lit up you'll be jumping around yelling "It's alive! It's ALIVE!!!"


 All the best scratch-builders are mad scientists at heart.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

quite an interesting build


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Trekkriffic said:


> Wow! Quite the beast you are creating here! So when it's all painted, decaled, and lit up you'll be jumping around yelling "It's alive! It's ALIVE!!!"


LOL. I'm guessing that is a pretty accurate statement, and my wife will just roll her eyes at me


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

alpink said:


> quite an interesting build


Thank you. I'm sure you can all relate, but as I'm working on this one, I am thinking up new things I want to try on the next one already.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Russ31073 said:


> Thank you. I'm sure you can all relate, but as I'm working on this one, I am thinking up new things I want to try on the next one already.


Oh now don’t get too carried away. You don’t want to end up like this poor guy...


Trek Idiocracy by Steve J, on Flickr


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Trekkriffic said:


> Oh now don’t get too carried away. You don’t want to end up like this poor guy...
> 
> 
> Trek Idiocracy by Steve J, on Flickr


Lol. Yup, I could see that happening!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Haven't done much on my model in last few days as I have been working on house and trying to get out to enjoy the summer, but I have put a lot more detail on bottom. Not sure if I will be applying much more to bottom. Maybe will put some more detail on engine section on bottom to match the rest of engine.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very, very cool. Excellent work.


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

whiskeyrat said:


> Very, very cool. Excellent work.


Thank you so much! I can't wait for it to be all painted and put on my shelf (a big shelf).


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

wow, an impressive build so far.
for doing green screen work, check out createscifi channel. he does stuff on an extremely low budget, which is the best way to get into new stuff.








createscifi


I am Anthony Ferraro and I want to help you make your sci-fi film or series, complete with funky star ships, bizarre planets, alien races and of course a spa...




www.youtube.com


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow! That's an ambitious first scratch! Nicely done!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> wow, an impressive build so far.
> for doing green screen work, check out createscifi channel. he does stuff on an extremely low budget, which is the best way to get into new stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen his work and greatly enjoy it! I have definitely used some of his videos as inspiration! Anither good one is Jay Coob. The guy on Create Scifi loves his work for sure!!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

John P said:


> Wow! That's an ambitious first scratch! Nicely done!


Thank you John.


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I have been plugging away. I made a scratch built antenna and added many more greeblies. I also got some work done around the engines. I put some seam filler in a few places as well. I will definitely need to do some more sanding and filling. The paint stage is getting so close!!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I've been pretty busy doing house work. Installing new windows and landscaping but I've been able to plug away a bit at the model. I have been doing some more detail work around engine and more piping. I think I'm going to have to make a date where I won't put any more stuff on the ship and just start painting it, otherwise I'll never stop putting things on it, lol.


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I have also found a really interesting place for plastic bits that look like vents or something similar. All the brown bits around the engine section are actually the flip section from a McDonalds coffee cup lid. It took me a while to drink enough coffee to get that many lids.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

When we built model rail road layouts we would add details for kids and adults to find. You should add a scale golden arches sign near one of the hatches/bay doors - or have you already? 🤠


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> When we built model rail road layouts we would add details for kids and adults to find. You should add a scale golden arches sign near one of the hatches/bay doors - or have you already? 🤠


I love the idea! I'm going to have to dig up a golden arches somewhere!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I added a bit more around the antenna section as well as some detailing around the inner engine area. I found a cheapie USS Wisconsin battle ship to get some parts from. I also found some mesh pieces at home depot for engine detail as well. Once trimmed out, paintrd and some dry brushing, I hope they'll look decent?!


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Russ31073 said:


> I love the idea! I'm going to have to dig up a golden arches somewhere!


Used to be McDonalds had coffee creamer spoons with the arches on the end of the handle. They were great as the spoon part looked like a streamlined communications or sensor blister. That is, until some Federal bureaucraft got the dumb idea that it was encouraging cocaine use and had them banned . Your tax dollars at work!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Used to be McDonalds had coffee creamer spoons with the arches on the end of the handle. They were great as the spoon part looked like a streamlined communications or sensor blister. That is, until some Federal bureaucraft got the dumb idea that it was encouraging cocaine use and had them banned . Your tax dollars at work!


Figures. What a way to waste perfectly good scratch building material


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I have an updated image of the ship. This is a front on view. I have filled in some spaces with putty and need to do some more filling and sanding. I might add a couple of small panels to break up the plain flat area under the nose section then on to paint.


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I finally decided to start putting primer on the model. I also included a cordless drill and my hand to show scale. It's a pretty big ship so I have to prime it in sections!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

A few more from this morning.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! That primer makes a big difference! She’s quite the behemoth.


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Russ31073 said:


> A few more from this morning.





Trekkriffic said:


> Wow! That primer makes a big difference! She’s quite the behemoth.


For sure. I can't wait for detail painting, decals and weathering!!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I finally got around to putting some base metallic around the engines and putting a lighter ghost gray coat on the hull. It's taking me forever due to house and job . One of the images shows the back surface coated polycarbonate.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Russ31073 said:


> I finally got around to putting some base metallic around the engines and putting a lighter ghost gray coat on the hull. It's taking me forever due to house and job . One of the images shows the back surface coated polycarbonate.


😮Well, that looks like it would fit into_ Star Wars_ or _BSG _or both. Nice work


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> 😮Well, that looks like it would fit into_ Star Wars_ or _BSG _or both. Nice work


Thank you!!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I am now starting some of the detail painting of the panels and other items. The piping is getting a "steel" finish and various panels are getting shades of gray that I am hoping will look good once the weathering and shading is completed.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What scale are you calling it?


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

When I started creating it, I actually built it with N scale in mind. Somewhere I have a picture or two with a couple N scale figures next to it. I will take a pic with the people on it. It really adds a feeling of size to it!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> What scale are you calling it?


I took a picture with the scale figures on it. It definitely gives an idea of true to life scale.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Russ31073 said:


> I took a picture with the scale figures on it. It definitely gives an idea of true to life scale.


Oh, perfect, man! You nailed the scale as well


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Agreed the figures look perfectly scaled to the ship, very nice scratchbuilding here! Me likey!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

whiskeyrat said:


> Agreed the figures look perfectly scaled to the ship, very nice scratchbuilding here! Me likey!


Thank you!!


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

I haven't posted any new images of ship. My wife and I are moving out of state so I haven't had much time to do anything but work on house and logistics of moving. I will definitely get some new images on soon!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

This is a nice work of art.


----------



## Russ31073 (Jul 8, 2020)

Chrisisall said:


> This is a nice work of art.


Thank you so much! I can't wait to do some green screen work with it!!


----------

